# What to do with old golf clubs



## markwarne (Apr 16, 2008)

What does everybody do with their old clubs?

Aside from selling them on ebay (which I have to say I just can't be bothered with, as I would get about Â£20 for my old Top Flite Irons and Wilson Woods), does anybody know of any kind of community schemes that will take them and perhaps help kids get into the game.

I appear to have my charitable head on at the moment and would like anybodies thoughts. Even better, if anybody is in the Watford area and knows of anything, then let me know.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe if you take them to your local AG they have a scheme to get them put to a good and worthy use.

Jon


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2008)

I will have to ask at Ag too, as like most golfers I have clubs I don't need. Trouble is, I bet they end up selling them if there is any residual market value left.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2008)

I've just taken a load of odds and sods (old drivers, putters, bags) to my nearest AG. I didn't realy want anything much for them (the wife had my knackers in a vice like grip and wanted them out of the spare room that afternoon - she even came to the store!!!) but the guy gave me a plain callaway polo shirt and a TaylorMade visor and cap

They send the stuff back to head office where it is sent out to schools and youth clubs (where the stuff is useable).


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 16, 2008)

check your pro, mine is part of a 'get kids involved'/golf in schools scheme.


----------



## golfer1 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just given a set of very old irons to a mate in work. hopefully he will get the bug and i'll get another playing partner.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Apr 17, 2008)

I had an old Mizuno wedge and 2 iron that I no longer needed and all I did was take it to my nearest charity shop. Their wasn't much resale value in them so I thought the charity shop might as well benefit from whatever they could make on them. 

DHM.


----------

